# Gay on the road?



## Sip (May 16, 2014)

So, I'm going to be setting off in June to hitch full time. All of my hitch-trips (both the short and long ones) so far I've played straight, wanting to avoid confrontation and having an excuse not to blow the drivers (other than fuck off, you dick doesn't appeal to me) that ask. However, because I'm basically going to be on the road full time for at least the next year, this basically means going back into the closet, which I worked way to hard to get the fuck out of. Now, I don't plan on starting off with "Hi, I'm Tony and I'm a fag" for every driver. Honestly, its nobodies fucking business unless I'm fucking them. But I was just curious about what you guys thought. Is it okay to be queer on the road, or am I going to get gay bashed every third ride?


----------



## Joshicus (May 16, 2014)

Well first off. It's none of their business and there is no point in telling them unless the conversation pops up and you feel comfortable enough to tell them. Personally, I don't care if you're gay, some of my good friends are gay. But there is still bigotry out there, so just be careful of who you open up to.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 16, 2014)

I passed on $100 once 'cuz I didn't let a guy suck my dick.

I think you'll be fine.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 17, 2014)

Some of the times when I've caught a ride, somewhere in the conversation they may ask "So do you have a girlfriend? What does she think of you traveling?" or something along those lines which is easily just answered with a No. And normally they don't push the question further.
As long as you're not wearing rainbow scarves and painting your nails, while lisping the lyrics to your favorite Gaga song with a limp wrist as you drive thru the deep south/bible belt (especially), I'd say you're straight homie


----------



## wizehop (May 17, 2014)

Man like it matters what your sexuality is. Fuck on the road your going to get propositioned from people regardless of what your into. Anyone who has hitched gay or straight has dealt with those awkward situations, some of which don't hit home until way later.
Why does it have to be an issue, why do you feel you need to be open about it? Hi, I just met you but I need to tell you about what makes me cum???
No one ever asked me if I was gay or straight first before offering to get me off. It doesn't fucking matter, period.

You already know its no ones business, and you've hitched many times before...so if your just looking for support you got it...go get em tiger


----------



## Sip (May 17, 2014)

Hey, thanks guys! As I said before, its no one's fucking business unless I'm fucking them. I was just curious about Y'all's thoughts. You have very good points, Wizehop. iamwhatiam, you made me laugh my ass off. Thanks to all of you for responding. ^_^


----------



## Monkeywrench (May 18, 2014)

Sip, 

There are lots of gay hitchhikers--and you're more than likely not the first gay person your potential rides will be encountering. 

Like Joshicus said, it's none of their business. I personally believe you'd be doing more damage pretending to be something your not. You're not choosing to travel because you are ashamed of who you are, right? And these people have to take into account that picking up a stranger on the side of the road isn't going to statistically land them with exact copies of themselves. 

They're expecting difference. The only thing that matters to a lot of your rides is going to be picking up a fellow human being that appears to be traveling like they once did, or they just wanna help out. 

They pick up straight people covered in mud, smelling like booze and piss with 30 dogs and heavy packs. I think you'll be fine. 
Good luck!

..and don't worry too much about the south.


----------



## Sip (May 18, 2014)

Thanks MonkeyWrench. I Have hitched before, so its definitely not stopping me. I was just putting feelers out there for how open to be about it, you know? Good point on people not expecting copies of themselves


----------



## PrimalCricket (May 25, 2014)

Being gay, I dont want people to judge me solely by my sexuality, so I dont plan to offer it to anyone unless they ask. For some people, it seems that once they find a disagreeable difference in someone, they immediately build a wall up. Its more important to me for someone to understand who I am before they know my sexuality.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Aug 3, 2014)

When I first started traveling (about ten years now) I never imagined there would be any gay/bi kids out here but I've actually met quite a few over the years. Being that I grew up in the Bay Area it's never made a fuck to me but I was surprised to see that most kids don't give a damn where u prefer to stick your dick. With our lifestyle we are the last people who need to go around casting judgements.


----------



## Artemisia Blackwell (Feb 5, 2015)

From my own personal experience, you just got to learn how to read people. Make sure you are prepared to defend yourself if someone comes for you. Be confident and know who to out yourself to. I've never forced myself into the closet to hitch around. Good luck man. Much Love.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Feb 5, 2015)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I passed on $100 once 'cuz I didn't let a guy suck my dick.
> 
> I think you'll be fine.


Wait, you got 100$ and YOUR dick sucked. Mmmichael warren buffet you are not. But seriously, thats so common flyin signs, they always want to pay you to suck your dick. Seems backwards,


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 5, 2015)

Being queer is not something I've ever led with in an introduction or interaction with someone either on the road or not and overall it's worked out well for me. Then after I get to know someone, have a bit of trust, etc... I'll be more forthcoming about personal details. That's not to say that I lie and pretend to be straight or anything, I just evade/gloss over the subject until I find out if someone's worth sharing that info with or not.


----------

